# Apology for fret440.



## waterboy12 (Mar 24, 2013)

A while back me and Jacob(fret440) worked out a trade. He sent me some zebra and I was to complete a piece for him. The piece is done but has not been sent. My world was turned upside down about 6 weeks ago when I found out I would not be getting married(you can fill in the blanks). I've basically had to start over from the ground up after she left and took everything. Pretty much the only thing she left me with was a house and my shop. I'm sorry about this Jacob and it will get sent out! I've just got a lot I'm having to deal with. I wanted to put this out there so Jacob and the mods new i wasn't trying to be shady or screw him out of the deal, I'm not that kind of guy. I promise I will get it sent out this week! I hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 24, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> A while back me and Jacob(fret440) worked out a trade. He sent me some zebra and I was to complete a piece for him. The piece is done but has not been sent. My world was turned upside down about 6 weeks ago when I found out I would not be getting married(you can fill in the blanks). I've basically had to start over from the ground up after she left and took everything. Pretty much the only thing she left me with was a house and my shop. I'm sorry about this Jacob and it will get sent out! I've just got a lot I'm having to deal with. I wanted to put this out there so Jacob and the mods new i wasn't trying to be shady or screw him out of the deal, I'm not that kind of guy. I promise I will get it sent out this week! I hope everyone has a blessed day.



saw the post, tough to deal with something like that, thank God you have your shop though. Just be careful if ya venture to do any shop work, can be risky if your concentration isn't where its supposed. Wish you well


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> A while back me and Jacob(fret440) worked out a trade. He sent me some zebra and I was to complete a piece for him. The piece is done but has not been sent. My world was turned upside down about 6 weeks ago when I found out I would not be getting married(you can fill in the blanks). I've basically had to start over from the ground up after she left and took everything. Pretty much the only thing she left me with was a house and my shop. I'm sorry about this Jacob and it will get sent out! I've just got a lot I'm having to deal with. I wanted to put this out there so Jacob and the mods new i wasn't trying to be shady or screw him out of the deal, I'm not that kind of guy. I promise I will get it sent out this week! I hope everyone has a blessed day.



Stuff happens- sorry to hear- Probably all of us have had something close to the same happen. Adversity either makes as stronger or?? Thanks for being up front about it- not easy- take care and things will get better.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, stuff usually happens for a reason, it might not seem like it now but things will get better and you will be happy that things turned out the way they did. Stay strong and keep yourself busy, it seems to help when you keep busy doing things that you like doing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Sorry to hear that, stuff usually happens for a reason, it might not seem like it now but things will get better and you will be happy that things turned out the way they did. Stay strong and keep yourself busy, it seems to help when you keep busy doing things that you like doing.



+1

Couldn't have said it better. Hang in there Joshua - you'll come out better for it.


----------



## Daren (Mar 24, 2013)

As bad as it may be sucking for you right now (it'll get better BTW, hang in there) A few of us here that can tell you it's much better to find out things were not going to work out in the long run *before* you got married.


----------



## Daren (Mar 24, 2013)

As bad as it may be sucking for you right now (it'll get better BTW, hang in there ) A few of us here that can tell you it's much better to find out things were not going to work out in the long run *before* you got married. 
Sorry to hear of your troubles. And I don't want this to sound bad, but they may be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 24, 2013)

I hate to hear what you're going through, Josh. It's not much of a consolation but it's best it happened now instead of several years and a couple kids down the road. Like everyone's said, stay busy. One day all of a sudden you'll realize that you are actually doing okay and life is fun again. Trust me.


----------



## waterboy12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I wanted update everybody that it has been shipped. Should be there by Thursday.


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 26, 2013)

Waterboy12, thank you for letting me know what you are dealing with before I sent a PM saying things I shouldn't say. I truly wish that you didn't have to go through what you are experiencing. I don't have any great "sage" advise to give you. That's why i didn't comment sooner. One day, you will find your passion again.

Jacob


----------

